# So you think you're pretty good with power tools do ya?



## Planeguy (Dec 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXW55S4X9zo

https://youtu.be/YXW55S4X9zo


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

That and other bandsaw cutting a reindeer videos have been around for a long time. It's a lot more about the narrow blade and the back up roller guide than any true talent of the operator. Restacking then sawing at 90 degrees from the original cuts is also a very old technique. I'm glad you were impressed, I was also the first time I saw it. Now that I understand how it was done and the changes made to the machine, I have a slightly different opinion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7gmzra_5_c


----------



## Planeguy (Dec 15, 2015)

Very sorry to take up your time. I thought it was interesting. 

Won't happen again. 

Mods - if you could close, or better yet delete, this thread it would be appreciated. Or if that's something I can do please advise how. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*woah there...*

I just said it was old info to me. That doesn't mean someone else hasn't seen it, and wouldn't appreciate it. :no:
It was more about the way you phrased the title that kinda bugged me.... like the guy doin' the sawing was some sorta genius.... nope, it was just the setup on the machine allowed those cuts as I pointed out.

No need to be offended, that wasn't my intent.:no:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm impressed, but by both the links shared. In very much a parallel way to how I see the end result of one Kenbo build (and think "There's no way I can do that"), and then go back and see the build happen from start to finish and think "I might just be able to do that now that I've seen how he did it". I figure that I'm semi-decent with my bandsaw, but I'm sure not about to try THAT type of cutting anytime soon.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

schnitz said:


> I figure that I'm semi-decent with my bandsaw, but I'm sure not about to try THAT type of cutting anytime soon.


Take a crack at it, those things are remarkably easy to make, and a really fun gift for family members. Its one of those things thats deceptively simple to make but looks really complicated, so they get a lot of "wow, how'd you do that" type comments. Definitely get a 1/8 bandsaw blade if you do though


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

The original video is someone following Alex Snodgrass' reindeer template, or at least appears to be it. As was mentioned above, it's all about the machine setup. 

To be honest, with the proper tool setup and the template it's not that hard. I've made 6-8 of these myself this past few months. Is have made more but I just got my replacement blades last week after I broke my last one a month or so ago.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

No matter who does the bandsaw cutting, the demonstration is impressive. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Planeguy said:


> Very sorry to take up your time. I thought it was interesting.
> 
> Won't happen again.
> 
> Mods - if you could close, or better yet delete, this thread it would be appreciated. Or if that's something I can do please advise how. Thanks.


I wouldn't. Can't be any worse than another which table saw, Sawstop or which tool should I buy next. 

Hey I haven't seen the video.

Woodnthings.. Your gonna get the nickname "Scrooge" or "Bad Santa" With Christmas comin:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ho, Ho, Ho.....*

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night..... Scrooge aka woodnthings.

The title still offends me: So you think you're pretty good with power tools do ya?

Well yah, I think I'm pretty good, but I have no desire to make small reindeer on the bandsaw ..... just sayin'


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey I made decorated cookies with the family last night and my snowman looked like he ran into Freddie Krueger and took a beatin. So the small reindeer video might help me:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yep...*

Put a little cinnamon and sugar on the Pine reindeer and he'll taste just like....Pine with Cinnamon and sugar. No matter how you cut it, :blink: a wooden reindeeer is no substitute for a Christmas snowman cookie.



Rebelwork said:


> Hey I made decorated cookies with the family last night and my snowman looked like he ran into Freddie Krueger and took a beatin. So the small reindeer video might help me:thumbsup:


----------

